# Who vs Who?



## Ecthelion (Feb 2, 2003)

There was a thread like this about a year ago on the forum and I just can't find it so I'm making another one. For fun, post any fights you would want to see happen.

Ex. I think a cool fight would be Ecthelion vs The Mouth of Sauron 

What fight/s would you want to see?


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 2, 2003)

yeah, Gandalf (at his most powerful) Vs Sauron


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm saying this because it is a great Elven warrior versus a great man warrior:

Turin Turambar vs. Glorfindel (the balrog slayer)


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 2, 2003)

oh oh oh another 2, Morgoth vs Manwe and Fingolfin Vs Feanor!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Feb 2, 2003)

How about Huan and Sauron in hound form?


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey, what about Frodo vs Sam? That would be awesome


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Feb 2, 2003)

I'd really like to see Turin Turambar against Morgoth in the Final Battle in Valinor!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 2, 2003)

I'd like to see Tulkas get his hands on Morgoth.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Feb 2, 2003)

Poor Morgoth!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 2, 2003)

Gandalf vs the Witch-king (we'll never see that one). I was on the edge of my seat when the Witch-king threw down the gates of Minas Tirith and faced Gandalf...and then nothing!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 2, 2003)

Aragorn vs. Isildur (both without Anduril/Narsil)

The Mouth o/Sauron vs. Aragorn

MERRY VS PIPPIN!!!

Lobiela vs. Bilbo!

Witch-King vs. Gil-Galad


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 2, 2003)

I know a good tag-team match, Frodo and Bilbo in a fist fight against Loth and Otho Sackvill-Baggins!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 2, 2003)

Tag team:

Manwe and Gandalf vs. Melkor and Sauron

Frodo and Sam vs. Merry and Pippin


----------



## BlancoTheHobbit (Feb 2, 2003)

Treebeard vs. Saruman
and
Tom Bombadil vs. Goldberry

I love this thread. <he he he>


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Feb 2, 2003)

Nasril vs the ring of power, 
with nobody currently owning either
It would be like a snail fight!


----------



## Turin (Feb 3, 2003)

How about Turin VS Elrond.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 3, 2003)

Cirdan vs. Elrond! 

Triple Threat: Glorfindel when he lived in Gondolin vs. Glorfindel when he lived in Valinor vs. Glorfindel when he lived in the House of Elrond! 

Ithryn Luin vs. itself (Allatar vs. Pallando or whatever there names are)

Good Saruman vs. Gandalf

Good Saruman vs. Sauron

Smeagol vs. Deagol

oh my this list could go on and on.....


----------



## kohaku (Feb 3, 2003)

I want to see Glaurung vs. a balrog

or Glaurung vs. Smaug


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 3, 2003)

> Smeagol vs. Deagol



I'm not sure that Deagol's too anxious for that rematch.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Feb 4, 2003)

How about Arwen vs. Eowyn fighting for the love of Aragorn!


----------



## Seraph (Feb 4, 2003)

How about this classic?
Boromir vs. Faramir

And maybe
Aragorn vs. Beren
Elrond vs. the Witch King

And finally
Frodo(unarmed) vs. Gollum


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 4, 2003)

Glorfindel vs. the Witch King (the witch-king ran away from Glorf last time!) 

Gurthang vs. Narsil/Anduril


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 4, 2003)

thats a point i member now, hadn't Glorfindel seen the light of the trees of Valinor? (thats why he scared off the witch king), so the statement that Galadriel is the only living Elve on Middle Earth who has seen The Light Of Valinor is false?
or if as i think that Glorfindel was reborn (i.e. his spirit left the halls of Mandos and he was rheincarnated (sp)) does the light of Valinor stay with him?

Thol


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 4, 2003)

This is great!
I like the Smeagol vs. Deagol

Gothmog vs. Glaurung

Arwen vs. Eowen was great! I loved that one...

Gimli vs. Legolas
Bombur (he's the fat one right?) vs. Butterbur
Sam vs. Bill Ferny
a Barrow wright vs. Hama
Tom Bombadil vs. Radagast


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *thats a point i member now, hadn't Glorfindel seen the light of the trees of Valinor? (thats why he scared off the witch king), so the statement that Galadriel is the only living Elve on Middle Earth who has seen The Light Of Valinor is false?
> or if as i think that Glorfindel was reborn (i.e. his spirit left the halls of Mandos and he was rheincarnated (sp)) does the light of Valinor stay with him?
> 
> Thol *



yes the light stays with him. there is a quote implying that in "Many Meetings", I don't feel like looking it up right now, and also Glorfindel dwells both in Valinor and in Middle-Earth, okay I'll give you the quote for that one


> They do not fear the Ringwraiths, for those who have dwelt in the Blessed Realm live at once in both worlds, and against both the Seen and Unseen they have great power."



then Frodo asks a question, then this:


> "Yes, you saw him for a moment as he is upon the other side: one of the mighty of the Firstborn."



If he dwells in both worlds, then I assume he is actually seeing the light of the trees all the time, or at least whenever he wants to, while at the same time scaring away everything evil in middle-earth.


----------



## Éomond (Feb 5, 2003)

I would love to see:

Théodred vs. Éomer

Ungolant vs. Shelob

Thranduil vs. Celeborn

Eorl vs. Cirion

tbc....


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 5, 2003)

MMMMM WHY NOT ARWEN VS EOWYN
HEHE 
PRICE THE LOVE OF ARAGON


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 5, 2003)

> Ungolant vs. Shelob



Despite the fact that I don't doubt that Shelob has all kinds of parental abandonment issues, I'm pretty sure that Morgoth's spider "ally" would put Sauron's spider "ally" into a world of pain.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

exactly what I thought foolofatook.

Radagast vs. The witch-King


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 5, 2003)

Always with the Witch-King Morgulking, everything always has to link back to the Witch-King, doesn't it? 

I don't think that we know enough about Radagast to answer with any certainty, but when in doubt, I say that one should bet on the Maia.


----------



## Turin (Feb 6, 2003)

I thought that the which king and the morgul king were the same guy.


----------



## Éomond (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Despite the fact that I don't doubt that Shelob has all kinds of parental abandonment issues, I'm pretty sure that Morgoth's spider "ally" would put Sauron's spider "ally" into a world of pain.  *



I know, but it would be fun to see to giant spiders go at it. Even if it would only last a minute


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 8, 2003)

I think Gothmog vs Smaug would be cool to see


----------



## Turin (Feb 9, 2003)

I'd like to see the two blue wizards against each other.


----------



## Arvedui (Feb 10, 2003)

How about Ancalagon vs Gothmog? What a fight that would have been.

Or Fëanor vs Eärendil.


----------



## redline2200 (Mar 1, 2003)

What about Iluvatar VS the Valar (including Melkor)?

lol, I know Eru would blow them out of the water, but you have to admit that it would be awesome to watch him fight!


----------



## HobbitFeet (Mar 1, 2003)

A fight over who's got the prettiest hair- Galadriel and Legolas!


----------



## Ecthelion (Mar 1, 2003)

Anc. vs Gothmog would be awesome if we knew for sure that Balrogs had wings that could be used for flying.


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 1, 2003)

Ecthelion vs. Glorfindel would be good to see, then we could see who's really the best Balrog-killer!!


----------



## Ecthelion (Mar 1, 2003)

Ecthelion would obviously win


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 1, 2003)

I wanna see Glaurung vs. Smaug, and Merry vs. Pippin. That would be funny!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 1, 2003)

Also:

Denethor vs. Theoden  
Boromir vs. Faramir
Boromir vs. Aragorn  
Elrond vs. Celeborn
Legolas vs. Gimli - that would be funny!
Sauron vs. Saruman


----------



## Turin (Mar 2, 2003)

Legolas vs Gimli I don't think that would be very funny it would be pretty short and I think we all know who would win.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *I thought that the which king and the morgul king were the same guy. *



They are. FoolofaTook was just saying something like:

Everything has to relate to the Witch-King, doesnt it MorgulKing?

Cuz i have the Witch-King vs. Someone in most of my posts... speaking of the Witch-King...:

Witch King vs. Eowyn, WITHOUT Merry


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 2, 2003)

Well that just wouldn't be fair Morgulking, but Eowyn would win anyway, seeing as the Withc-king almost got killed by a Hobbit, I think Eowyn would have no problems with him all alone. Oh and by the way Turin56, your sig is driving me INSANE!!!!


----------



## Turin (Mar 4, 2003)

Why ? Is it too confusing.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 5, 2003)

Definately Tùrin VS Morgoth. 

Bor VS Ulfang.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Well that just wouldn't be fair Morgulking, but Eowyn would win anyway, seeing as the Withc-king almost got killed by a Hobbit, I think Eowyn would have no problems with him all alone. *



He got blindsided! While the witchking was about to completely obliterate Eowyn, that little rat from the shire low-blowed me! A attack from behind! A pure act of cowwardice!


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Apr 5, 2003)

How about.

Gimli vs. Legolas It's obvious that Gimli would win
Gothmog vs. Smaug
Eowyn vs. Arwen
Eomer vs. Aragorn
Melkor vs. Aule


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Apr 5, 2003)

Eru vs every single Maia and Vala ( including Melkor )
Smaug vs Ancalagon
Thranduil vs Thorin
Frodo vs Sam ( although we already got to see that happening in the film  )
Faramir vs Denethor
Treebeard vs A cave troll


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Apr 6, 2003)

treebeard vs quickbeam


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 6, 2003)

Tag Team!

Merry Pippin vs. Sam Frodo

Lobiela Lotho vs. Frodo Bilbo

Frodo Bilbo vs. Hamfast Samwise

U gotta love fighting hobbits.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 6, 2003)

I would love to see 

Glorifindel(book) vs. Arwen(movie)
He would definitly need to take her down for stealing his part in FOTR!

Feanor vs. Morogoth in the final battle
Ulmo vs. Ungoliant 
Huan vs. Shelob
Tuor vs. Turin


----------



## Turin (Apr 8, 2003)

Tour vs. Turin would be awsome. Or how bout Turin vs. Aragorn.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 8, 2003)

> Or how bout Turin vs. Aragorn.



I think that would be a great fight but Turin would most likely come out on top, because he and Tuor were the greatest fighters of men.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 8, 2003)

Why does everyone think that Aragorn is some great warrior? He was a scout, and a great leader in war! I don't see how Aragorn could stand a chance against Turin. Sure Aragorn has good swordsmanship, but that wont save you.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 8, 2003)

> I don't see how Aragorn could stand a chance against Turin. Sure Aragorn has good swordsmanship, but that wont save you.



Your right, i almost pointed that out. Turin was definitly superior to Aragorn but we really do not know how great of a fighter Aragorn was, because although he was not scathed in the war Tolkien never really says anything about him being a great warrior but then again he doesnt really say he isnt. So its probably safe to assume Turin would win with ease but not for sure.


----------



## BlackRider (Apr 8, 2003)

how do you put thoe pictures nunder your name when you post thread??the black captains?? i want to know reall bad!


----------



## Ecthelion (Apr 8, 2003)

First you have to get over 100 posts.


----------



## Turin (Apr 8, 2003)

How about Turin vs. Legolas. Not that Legolas is a great warrior but I hate Legolas. It would be so cool if they made a movie for Narn I Hin Hurin, if thats what its called.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> How about Turin vs. Legolas. Not that Legolas is a great warrior but I hate Legolas. It would be so cool if they made a movie for Narn I Hin Hurin, if thats what its called.



I think they could definantly make that movie and it would be great but I doubt anyone would ever consider it.


----------



## BlackRider (Apr 9, 2003)

OoO i understand...are you sure how do i know when i do or not?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackRider _
> *how do you put thoe pictures nunder your name when you post thread??the black captains?? i want to know reall bad! *



May I say I love your username? Haha... I'm your captain.... your King.... hahaha. Good times...

Anyhoo, when you get over 100 posts, PM me and give me ur Email adress. I'll find a picture for you, email it to you, and give you some instructions on how to put it in.

Anyhoo... I'd love to see Ted Sandyman vs. Hurin. The Greatest warrior the race of men had ever seen, against a regular joe shmoe hobbit. A Hobbit did after all defeat a giant spider Maia! Lets give Ted a chance!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 9, 2003)

How do you know when you have over 100 posts? See your Username in the margin to the left? look down, and you'll see something that sais 

Posts: 11

When that gets up to 100, PM me. To get more, simply respond to more topics. 89 more in your case.  

And I'm not gonna let you have my picture! It's too cool! I'll find a real cool one for you though.


----------

